# Gems of Araku Coffee - Green Beans



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

2 Microlots have come up and I have advised Bella Barista to buy....as part of the normal bulk buy I just did for them. I think these will probably come in in a few weeks, perhaps sooner. I said I would try and let the forum members know of any specials.

to know more about the gens of Araku Coffees, simply look it up on the web. The 2 Microlots are only 16 and 17 kg each and produced/graded by individual farmers on their farms. I will probably be trying to get my hands on 2 kg of each myself (I would have more, but want to be fair). I had hoped there would be more, but I only found out last night and by this morning the other lot had already gone.

It's not a cheap coffee, but the price is reasonable considering...this means there will be 29kg left.

For home roasters, it's going to be a rare opportunity to try roasting this coffee.....my advice, if you can try and reserve a Kilo

This is not just about the coffee, but about the direct impact on a poor community, especially where Microlots are concerned, where one farmer has lovingly prepared 16 or 17kg of coffee!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I thought I would attach a bit of info. The coffee is more than just 2 hand picked Microlots from single biodynamic farms....theres a whole lot going on there. *Again if there is interest on the forums for this sort of specialist stuff, I will keep my eyes open, if not...no problem, I'll order any specials just for me in future.* Obviously this is all just noise for Bella Barista, but the bulk buy deliveries are a useful vehicle to allow me to bring these coffees in without exorbitant shipping costs and sort of "slip them in" so to speak. it's not like your going to find either of these particular microlots anywhere else, there is 17kg and 16kg from 2 different farms and that's it.

Theres also another farm been reopened in Columbia...and I have a Kilo of Green from it...going to do a quality check and roast, so will keep you posted....again coffee from a farm, this time directly imported, not from the coffee traders that supply the Bulk Buys, but direct from farm....personally i think it's better that farms get reopened in Colombia, than razed to the ground for Cocaine production.


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

sounds interesting, hopefully it'll be sold in 1kg quantities.

any idea what kind of price itll be sold at?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

> sounds interesting, hopefully it'll be sold in 1kg quantities.
> 
> any idea what kind of price itll be sold at?


Duuno not too bad at all, certainly won't be eye watering and a lot cheaper than the Roasters are selling it for.....Theres only 29 kg left and I think you would spend more on a Kilo of pre roasted "anybean" TBH

If you watch the Video you will see the other reasons why I got the 2 small lots in. It's the work of 2 different farmers and the very best their patch has to offer. They are so poor. *Also the Video is very instructional and interesting and it's worth watching just to properly respect what's in your cup.* The beans when they finished drying looked pale cream, but that's because they were still "in pergamino" to protect them. Once the parchment is off, they're a nice looking bean...or at least were when I last had em many years ago.

Theres all sorts of odd stuff comes up....but for BB it's just "noise" and I either got em for myself or simply didn't bother.....now at least you guys can have a go. it's cheap enough that I "limited" myself to 4kg, otherwise I would have had 1 whole 17kg Microlot...no worries, but that would have been greedy....I'm just hoping it's going to be as good as the stuff I had years ago.


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

its an unknown for me but id try a kilo if you got it.

i thought they'ld be more interest,... maybe try the home roasters section on here.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I am a little confused David, are you going to be offering these in the next BB bulk buy or are they going to be offered separate?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I am a little confused David, are you going to be offering these in the next BB bulk buy or are they going to be offered separate?


They will be just on the BB website, it's only lie 29kg of it left, won't be in the bulk buy.....just one of those interesting coffees I spotted and managed to get to it before it was snapped up. there were 3 lots...but the 3rd got taken. I've done the bulk buy, these 2 small microlots will just be delivered with the pallet....just a terrific chance to try something you won't easily get again.

Nowadays coffee is more about exploring the unusual for me...it's an interesting journey


----------

